# Welches ist die beste anschluss art?



## CapnCrunch187 (26. Juni 2012)

Hi,was ist die beste anschluss art für (3d) monitore,und wo sind die unterschiede? geht um den  ASUS VG278H  http://www.alternate.de/html/product/ASUS/VG278H/956174/?  welcher 1x VGA  1x DVI-D 1x HDMI hat?
Meine geforece gtx 680 hat 1xDisplayPort, 1x HDMI (1.4a) 1x DVI-I 1x DVI-D davon 2x mit Dual Link (was heist das I und D hinter Dvi und was bedeutet dual link?)

Hdmi kabel hab ich noch,des spielt also keine rolle.











*
*


----------



## ich111 (26. Juni 2012)

Für 3D dürfte DVI Duallink am besten sein: DateiVI Connector Types.svg


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juni 2012)

Die Anschlüsse sind alle bei uns im FAQ erklärt:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html



Spoiler



VGA: 

VGA steht für *V*ideo *G*raphics *A*rray und ist ein   analoger Bildübertragungsstandard für Stecker- und Kabelverbindungen   zwischen Grafikkarten und Anzeigegeräten. Eingeführt wurde dieser 1987   von IBM. Aufgrund der analogen Übertragung des Bildsignals ist er für   Grafikauflösungen über 1280×1024 nur noch bedingt geeignet, Full HD   (1920x1080 Pixel) lässt sich allerdings erreichen. Auch Auflösungen von  2048x1536 sind möglich. Allerdings steigen bei solchen Auflösungen auch  die Anforderungen die das Kabel mit sich bringen muss. In der heutigen  Zeit  ist der digitale DVI-Anschluss vorzuziehen, da durch die  Analogisierung  des  Bildes durch die Grafikkarte und die anschließende   Re-Digitalisierung  des Bildes im Displaycontroller unweigerlich   Qualitätseinbußen  entstehen. Dies ist bei DVI nicht der Fall. 

DVI:

DVI steht für *D*igital *V*isual *I*nterface und ist eine   elektronische Schnittstelle zur Übertragung von Videodaten. DVI ist im   heutigen Monitorbereich der Anschlussstandard. Zudem ermöglich DVI die  wahlweise Übertragung von analogen und digitalen Bilddaten (Nur DVI-I).  Die  maximale Leitungslänge beim Anschluss eines DVI-Endgerätes  (Monitor)  hängt von der Dämpfung und dem Übersprechen  in der  Verbindungsleitung  sowie von der Qualität der Signalverstärkung  ab. So  sollte eine  maximale Leitungslänge von 10 Metern nicht  überschritten  werden. Wird  diese überschritten kann es sein, das das Bild unscharf  wirkt, oder  überhaupt nicht beim Monitor ankommt. Sollten jedoch mehr  als 10 Meter  Kabel von nöten sein, so wird der Einsatz eines  DVI-Verstärkers  empfohlen. 

Abhängig von der Pinbelegung eines DVI-Anschlusses kann dieser analoge    (DVI-A), digitale (DVI-D), oder analoge und digitale (DVI-I) Signale    übertragen. Zudem ist es möglich, zwei digitale Signale zugleich zu    übertragen (Dual-Link), womit dann höhere Auflösungen möglich sind.
*
Single-Link-Kabel:*

Die mögliche Auflösung bei Single-Link-Kabeln umfassen daher   beispielsweise bei 60 Hz 1600×1200 Pixel (UXGA), oder auch noch   1920×1200 (WUXGA).


*Dual-Link-Kabel:*

Bei Dual-Link-Kabeln ist entsprechend die 2-fache Pixelzahl möglich.  Durch eine Reduzierung der   Bildwiederholfrequenz sind auch noch höhere  Auflösungen möglich.


*120Hz + 3D via DVI: *

Für den Betrieb von 120Hz bzw. 3D ist *zwingend* ein Dual Link-DVI-D-Kabel erforderlich.


DVI-D ist aufwärtskompatibel  zu HDMI, wodurch alle DVI-D-Signale nach   HDMI umgewandelt werden  können. Umgekehrt lassen sich aber nicht alle   HDMI-Signale nach DVI-D  umwandeln. Beispielsweise ist ein Kopierschutz   wie HDCP bei DVI-D nur optional.


HDMI: 

HDMI steht für *H*igh *D*efinition *M*ultimedia* I*nterface   und ist eine ab Mitte 2003 entwickelte Schnittstelle für die   volldigitale Übertragung von Audio- und Video-Daten in der   Unterhaltungselektronik.  Sie vereinheitlicht existierende Verfahren,   erhöht gegenüber diesen die  Qualitätsmerkmale und bietet außerdem auch   ein zusammenhängendes Kopierschutzkonzept (DRM). Die aktuelle   HDMI-Version ist 1.4a. Diese ist auch notwendig falls man vor hat,   3D-Inhalte (3D-Blu-Ray) auf dem TV wiederzugeben. Hier muss sowohl der   TV als auch das Abspielgerät (Blu-Ray-Player) diese HDMI-Version   unterstützen.

Von der HDMI-Organisation sind bisher maximal 15 Meter lange Kabel    vorgesehen. Vereinzelt sind auch Längen bis zu 20 Metern erhältlich, die    aber nicht in allen Fällen problemlos funktionieren. Außerdem gibt es    spezielle Kabel mit Lichtwellenleitern, die eine Länge bis zu 100   Metern erlauben.  Bei Kabellängen bis zu fünf Metern sind aufgrund der   digitalen Übertragung auch minderqualitative Kabel ausreichend.

Ab einer Kabellänge von zirka zehn Metern ist bei qualitativ    hochwertigen Kabeln mit weniger Übertragungsfehlern zu rechnen. Ob diese    auftreten, lässt sich aufgrund der bei HDMI verwendeten  TMDS-Kodierung   sehr einfach an der resultierenden Bildqualität  beurteilen. Das kann   man durch farbiges „Aufblitzen“ von Bildpunkten  (Pixel) oder ganzer   Pixelreihen erkennen.

Aber auch bei den HDMI-Kabeln gibt es Unterschiede. Grundsätzlich sind die Kabel in fünf verschiedene Klassen eingeteilt:

*HDMI-Standard:*


 Das Standardkabel beinhaltet nur die Grundleistungen, sowie die    Mindestanforderungen, 1080i bzw. 720p mit einer Frequenz von mindestens    75 MHz zu übertragen. Die Übertragung ist bis zu einer Kabellänge von    10 Metern möglich. Die übertragbare Datenrate beträgt mindestens   1,782  GBit/s und maximal 2,25 GBit/s.



*HDMI-Standard mit Ethernet: *


 Ähnliche Eigenschaften wie das Standard-Kabel, nur mit einem zusätzlichen HDMI-Ethernet-Channel (*HEC*) für eine Netzwerkverbindung.



*HDMI-Standard Automotive:*
*
*
 Standard-HDMI-Kabel mit Stecker-Typ E, die nur im Fahrzeugbereich    eingesetzt werden. Diese Kabel wurden extra für die Anforderungen im    Fahrzeugbereich entwickelt, um z.B. Temperaturschwankungen und    Vibrationen zu widerstehen. Die Auflösung ist auf 720p/1080i beschränkt


*HDMI-High Speed:


*     Diese Kabel übertragen Full HD 3D und Deep Color bis 1080p mit einer    Frequenz von mindestens 340 MHz. Die übertragbare Datenrate beträgt    mindestens 8,16 GBit/s und maximal 10,2 GBit/s. Außerdem ist 4K2K   möglich. Mit High Speed HDMI-Kabeln ist eine Distanz von bis zu 7,50   Meter Kabellänge möglich.


*HDMI-High Speed mit Ethernet:*


 Wie High Speed HDMI-Kabel nur mit einem zusätzlichen HDMI-Ethernet-Channel mit 100 MBit/s (*HEC*) für eine Netzwerkverbindung.


Weitere HDMI-Fakten:

Weitere Fakten zum Thema HDMI:

- das Videosignal entspricht in der Basisversion HDMI 1.0 im  Wesentlichen  DVI-D, deshalb sind auch einfache, passive Adapter möglich

- HDMI ist primär der Nachfolger der ungeliebten aber weit verbreiteten analogen SCART Schnittstelle

- es kann auch ein _Fersteuerungssignal (CEC)_ übertragen; damit  ist  es zumindest prinzipiell zum Beispiel möglich einen kompatiblen TV  via  PC über HDMI zu steuern; CEC unterstützt folgende Befehle:

*- One Touch Play:* erlaubt einem Gerät sofort abgespielt zu werden und die aktive Quelle zu werden 
*- System Standby:*   schaltet alle verbundenen Geräte in Standby Preset Transfer erlaubt   einem Tuner, alle Sendereinstellungen eines angeschlossenen TV-Gerätes   zu übernehmen 
*- One Touch Record:* startet die sofortige Aufzeichnung des aktuell am TV dargestellten Programmes 
*- Timer Programming:* erlaubt einem Gerät (z. B. TV) die Timer-Programmierung eines Aufzeichnungsgerätes (z. B. DVD-Recorder) 
*- System Information:* untersucht alle angeschlossenen Systemkomponenten nach deren Busadressen und Konfigurationen 
*- Deck Control:*   erlaubt einem Gerät (z. B. TV) die Wiedergabekontrolle über ein   Abspielgerät Tuner Control stellt einem Gerät die Tunersteuerung eines   anderen Gerätes zur Verfügung 
*- Vendor Specific Commands:*   herstellerabhängige, gerätespezifische Steuerfunktionen OSD Display   erlaubt einem Gerät die Nutzung des OSD (On Screen Display) des TVs zur   Darstellung von Text 
*- Device Menu Control:* stellt einem   Gerät die Nutzung des Menüs eines anderen Gerätes zur Verfügung Routing   Control steuert das Umschalten von Signalquellen Remote Control Pass   Through erlaubt die Weiterleitung von Fernbedienungskommandos im System 
*- Device OSD Name Transfer:* leitet die bevorzugten Gerätenamen zum TV weiter




DisplayPort:


DisplayPort (DP) ist ein durch die VESA genormter,  universeller und   lizenzfreier Verbindungsstandard für die Übertragung  von Bild- und   Tonsignalen. Anwendungsbereiche sind im Wesentlichen der  Anschluss von   Bildschirmen und Fernsehgeräten an Computer, DVD-Spieler und ähnliche   Geräte. DisplayPort wurde ursprünglich entworfen, um den Umstieg auf   digitale  Schnittstellen, die eine Voraussetzung für eine höhere   Anzeigequalität  sind, zu beschleunigen. Darüber hinaus soll der   Anschluss weniger Platz  benötigen und ist daher besser für tragbare   Anzeigegeräte, wie zum  Beispiel Notebooks, geeignet. Die aktuelle   Version 1.2 wurde am 22. Dezember 2010 veröffentlicht. Neuerungen sind   unter anderem Stereoskopie (3D), die Farbräume xvYCC, scRGB sowie Adobe   RGB 1998. 



Der Displayport eignet sich deswegen dafür, weil er anders als z.B.  (Mini)-HDMI keinen Taktgeber in der Grafikkarte benötigt. Dadurch ist es  möglich, sechs Monitoranschlüsse auf einem Slotblecht einer  (speziellen) Grafikkarte unterzubringen. 

ATI Radeon



Ein DisplayPort-Anschluss ist in der Regel Voraussetzung falls man  vorhat,  mehr als zwei Monitore an seine AMD-Grafikkarte anzuschließen.  Mehr zum  Thema "Eyefinity" findet ihr hier:

AMD Eyefinity Technology
AMD ATI Eyefinity Thread


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Juni 2012)

CapnCrunch187 schrieb:


> Meine geforece gtx 680 hat 1xDisplayPort, 1x HDMI (1.4a) 1x DVI-I 1x DVI-D davon 2x mit Dual Link (*was heist das I und D hinter Dvi und was bedeutet dual link?*)



Selber Googeln war wohl zu schwer 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dvi


----------



## CapnCrunch (27. Juni 2012)

Ne ich wollte experten meinung einhohlem 




> *120Hz + 3D via DVI: *
> 
> Für den Betrieb von 120Hz bzw. 3D ist *zwingend* ein Dual Link-DVI-D-Kabel erforderlich.



Wäre ja kein prob sowohl graka un monitor haben ja dvi-d. Aber hdmi ist doch auch gleich gut,bzw eher besser? Das wäre dann alles, danke an die männer vom fach


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2012)

> Aber hdmi ist doch auch gleich gut,bzw eher besser?


HDMI ist nicht besser. HDMI ist eine Multimediaschnittstelle die eher fürs Heimkino entwickelt wurde. Sowohl DVI als auch HDMI übertragen digital. Nur bei HDMI ist zusätzlich noch der Sound dabei. 
Daher: 

Für 3D / 120hZ: Dual DVI-D oder DisplayPort
Für 60Hz /TV: HDMI, DVI


----------



## ЯoCaT (28. Juni 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> HDMI ist nicht besser. HDMI ist eine Multimediaschnittstelle die eher fürs Heimkino entwickelt wurde. Sowohl DVI als auch HDMI übertragen digital. Nur bei HDMI ist zusätzlich noch der Sound dabei.
> Daher:
> 
> Für 3D / 120hZ: Dual DVI-D oder DisplayPort
> Für 60Hz /TV: HDMI, DVI



meimes wissens nach kann hdmi auch nur max 60hz wiedergeben (bitte um verbesserung wenns falsch is)


----------



## Gary94 (28. Juni 2012)

ЯoCaT;4345628 schrieb:
			
		

> meimes wissens nach kann hdmi auch nur max 60hz wiedergeben (bitte um verbesserung wenns falsch is)


 
Ja, hatte er ja geschrieben?



> Für 60Hz /TV: HDMI, DVI


----------



## CapnCrunch187 (29. Juni 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> HDMI ist nicht besser. HDMI ist eine Multimediaschnittstelle die eher fürs Heimkino entwickelt wurde. Sowohl DVI als auch HDMI übertragen digital. Nur bei HDMI ist zusätzlich noch der Sound dabei.
> Daher:
> 
> Für 3D / 120hZ: Dual DVI-D oder DisplayPort
> Für 60Hz /TV: HDMI, DVI


 

Alter kumpel der wegezogen ist un irgendwas als netzwerk typ in ner firma arbeitet meinte ich solle auf jeden fall hdmi nehmen anstelle von dvi-d dual link(des kabel war dabei, hdmi kabel hatte ich noch eins)

Habe jetzt 3d noch nicht probiert.
Beim monitor is ne liste der anschlussarten mit der auflösung und hz die gehen:

Dvi:1920x1080 120hz ,in ner 3ten splate steht dann noch die horizental frequenz: 137.2khz(2d/3d)
hdmi  i oder P:1920x1080 59,94 hz bis zu 23/24hz                                                        67.xxxkhz(3d)/67,xxkhz(3d)
Habe natürlich hdmi P genommen, nur was mit komisch ist ist das hdmi P so weing bildwiederhohlfreqenz hat,halt max 59,xxhz in der liste mit der in der 3ten splate "horuzontal frequenz" 67,xxkhz,aber da steht 2mal untereinander 67,xxkhz(3d) bei dvi steht es hintereinander 137,2khz(2d/3d) . und das ist nicht wegen platzgründen.


Also doch lieber dvi-d? sound brauch ich eh nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juli 2012)

> Alter kumpel der wegezogen ist un irgendwas als netzwerk typ in ner  firma arbeitet meinte ich solle auf jeden fall hdmi nehmen anstelle von  dvi-d dual link(des kabel war dabei, hdmi kabel hatte ich noch eins)


Hat er auch begründet, wieso du ein HDMI-Kabel nehmen sollst? 

120Hz funktionieren nur mit Dual DVI-D oder DisplayPort. Das Bildsignal ist bei HDMI und DVI-D völlig gleich. 

Also:

HDMI raus, DVI-D rein & Spaß mit den 120Hz haben.


----------

